# ACS Reassessment and multiple EOIs



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I got positive assessment from ACS as *"ICT Business Analyst - 261111" *yesterday however have just got to know that this occupation is already capped till End of June 2013. Now I am not sure whether this occupation will still be on the revised SOL - Schedule 1 from July 2013. 

Now I am thinking of possibly applying under another category *"135112 - ICT Project Manager"* as I have worked both as Project Manager and Business Analyst (all my job experience letters have shared duties for both ICT Project Manager and ICT Business Analyst) throughout my career handling both the responsibilities simultaneously.

Will be extremely thankful and appreciate of your help to respond to following queries,

1) Should I apply for "Review" or new Assessment Application for the new category of "ICT Project Manager"? 

2) In case I apply for Review or new assessment, and assuming that it gets positive assessment, will the previous positive assessment for ICT Business Analyst" still remain valid i.e. both "ICT Project Manager" and "ICT Business Analyst" will be valid in my case and I can lodge EOI via any of these?

3) Assuming that I get positive assessment for "ICT Project Manager", I may need to go for State Sponsorship followed by EOI submission, the fear is that this may take 4-8 weeks until June End and new policy will be announced with possibly new SOL, therefore not sure whether I'll be able to apply for EOI in time?

4) Finally, once EOI is applied with "ICT Project Manager" , can this be changed later to "ICT Business Analyst" assuming that "ICT Business Analyst" continues to remain on the revised SOL? Or do I need to fill a separate EOI for the new code? Can I apply for multiple EOIs in this case?

Thanks a million for your response and time. 

Take Care.


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Will be extremely thankful and grateful for your replies and feedback.

Regards,


----------



## Want2Move2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
You can very well apply for a reassessment with ACS and both the codes will be relevant. I have mailed ACS regarding this and they have clarified. You can do the same if you wish to be doubly sure. You can also file multiple EOIs, in my case, myself and my partner plan to file it separately in a similar situation. 
But you should be aware that ICT manager is only part of CSOL and you cannot apply for a 189 visa under this.
My guess after reading up a number of articles is, that SA/BA will be part of the SOL and so you should immediately file the 189 with your current assessment and later decide on the rest.
All the best!


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi 

I am a new member and have the following queries before EOI submission:

1. For 10 and 10+2 qualification which education field should I opt from the drop down lists

2. Before submitting the EOI I want to know about the the lists documents (applying as a software tester) that is required.

3. The difference between opting "ANY" or selecting a particular state.

Thanks and regards


----------



## Dileep.000 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, I read one thread from another forum. She met the same situation last month. Then she applied for the review and got another positive assessment result successfully. And then she updated EOI. Got invitatation at the beginning of this month. Hope this is helpful. Besides, the review only took 4 days. 
Actually I just submitted mine last week.


----------



## Dileep.000 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, I read one thread from another forum. She met the same situation last month. Then she applied for the review and got another positive assessment result successfully. And then she updated EOI. Got invitatation at the beginning of this month. Hope this is helpful. Besides, the review only took 4 days. 
Actually I just submitted mine last week.


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

*EOI Submission - Best option*

Hi Friends,

Firstly thanks a lot to Want2Move2013 and Dileep.000 for your responses. Much appreciated.

To update that by the grace of God I have also got positive assessment for *"135112 - ICT Project Manager*". I also have got earlier positive assessment for *"ICT Business Analyst - 261111"*. Now I can think of 2 possible options,

*Option 1
* 

1) File the EOI with "ICT Project Manager" followed by Skilled Sponsored Sate visa application (Subclass 190) possibly with Western Australia and ACT. In this scenario, I need to wait for approx. 2-3 months to get the State nomination followed by Invitation (God willing) possibly in July 2013. This has following considerations and queries. Will be extremely thankful and appreciate of your help to respond to following queries,

a) Immigration policies might change until Invitation is received. Does changed policies also impact already submitted EOIs and State 
Applications?

b) Can multiple State Sponsorship applications be applied simultaneoulsy with multiple states and then selecting best one depending upon 
the outcome? 

c) In case if "ICT Business Analyst"continues to remain on the revised SOL in Aug, can EOI be updated to apply for "ICT Business Analyst" 
to avail 189 visa even if State sponsorship is received?

c) Can I apply for multiple EOIs in this case i.e. 1 for "ICT Project Manager" with State Sponsorship and 1 with "ICT Business Analyst" only 
with 189?

*Option 2*

2) Wait and hope that "ICT Business Analyst" to remain on revised SOL and apply EOI for 189 visa type in Aug 2013.

Will be extremely thankful and appreciative of your guidance.

Thanks a million in advance for your response and time.

Take Care.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

a) I believe that if you have lodged EOI then you should fall under old policies only as you have started with the process. But this is just what I believe; I don't make the rules  
b) Some states straight away does not allow applicant to apply for other states in parallel. So do check and even reach out to states to confirm this.
c) I believe you can do that..
d) there are no rules stating if you can or you can not. Few people have contact DIAC to confirm they can under their special circumstances - but if that applies to all is not for sure.


----------



## SMShoaib (May 7, 2012)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Firstly thanks a lot to Want2Move2013 and Dileep.000 for your responses. Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Brother before taking decision on 189 or 190 please check this timesheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0

it is observed that 189 applicants from pakistan has to go through lengthy security checks which takes months or even more than year. Till date, no 189 applicant from Pakistan got his grant where as 190 applicants got grants within 2-3 months. 

Please follow this thread also 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...igration-time-pakistanis-140.html#post1122770


----------



## Dileep.000 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello 
a) Immigration policies might change until Invitation is received. Does changed policies also impact already submitted EOIs and State Applications? 

Sorry, I dont have many ideas about this. But I think they will be impacted unless you have got invitation. 
b) Can multiple State Sponsorship applications be applied simultaneoulsy with multiple states and then selecting best one depending upon the outcome? 

As far as I know, one of my friends applied for applications from both NSW and WA. Lucky him, he got two invitation from both states. the first one was from WA. Then later the one from NSW arrived. But he accepted the invitation from WA. Usually it only takes around 2 weeks to grant your application for WA. 
So I think you can apply for them simultaneoulsy 
c) In case if "ICT Business Analyst"continues to remain on the revised SOL in Aug, can EOI be updated to apply for "ICT Business Analyst" to avail 189 visa even if State sponsorship is received? 

Yes, I think youcan. 
c) Can I apply for multiple EOIs in this case i.e. 1 for "ICT Project Manager" with State Sponsorship and 1 with "ICT Business Analyst" only with 189? yes, You can. personally, I used one EOI with NSW State Sponsorship and another one with 189. But I haven't got any invitation yet. NSW seems to be a long shot. OSo I am counting on 189 this month. 

Hope you find my comments helpful.
Good luck.


----------



## daniloviz (Apr 25, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> To update that by the grace of God I have also got positive assessment for *"135112 - ICT Project Manager*". I also have got earlier positive assessment for *"ICT Business Analyst - 261111"*.


Hi aamirrehman,
I guess I might be in a similar situation but for different occupations. Just to understand correctly, you first got the positive result for the skills assessment related to the ICT Business Analyst, then you submitted a Review Application for the position of ICT Project Manager and you got another positive result. Is this correct? 

Just to have a better understanding of the timeframe, could you let us know when exactly you submitted the Review Application and when you got the answer?

And also, at the time you submitted the review, did you upload exactly the same documents? Thanks!


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Firstly thanks a lot to Want2Move2013 and Dileep.000 for your responses. Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


First thing is if you got your Positive assessment of Business Analyst first and you applied for review and then got positive assessment for ICT Project Manager , then i think your Business Analyst Assessment is VOID. I am saying so because when you send review request your last occupation is replaced by new reviewed occupation NOT added . Plus ACS Reference NO or you can say your Letter No remains same .They just update in their system the new occupation if any.

when you apply for EOI or EVisa application you will have to give reference no of ACS .DIAC will directly review the letter in their system and see if your Claimed occupation is exactly written in letter or not .So in case of review you only have one positive assessment which is ICT Project Manager.

Now applying for 190 is good as you may be granted visa in 6 months but you will have less time to prepare etc .so if you think you can go in 6 months then do apply by all means .'

Keep in mind you can also apply for 189 and 190 with SAME EOI . you just need to click an option for both visa.if state send you an invite you will be notified n email and you probably have to send them your EOI no and you will receive an invite and can apply for visa .if DIAC system sends you invite you will be notified by system and email.


----------



## daniloviz (Apr 25, 2013)

salmantq said:


> First thing is if you got your Positive assessment of Business Analyst first and you applied for review and then got positive assessment for ICT Project Manager , then i think your Business Analyst Assessment is VOID. I am saying so because when you send review request your last occupation is replaced by new reviewed occupation NOT added . Plus ACS Reference NO or you can say your Letter No remains same .They just update in their system the new occupation if any.


What if instead of applying for a Review I would apply for a new skills assessment? Would then both occupations be valid?


----------

